# Can you put non-clumping litter in the garbage disposal?



## Too Relaxed (Aug 7, 2010)

not the litter itself but the litter the cats make.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I wouldn't do that if I were you. It could clog up the garbage disposal. It doesn't sound sanitary either. 

Kathy


----------



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

Is this a joke? Really, think of the smell!! I mean, even with human food garbage going down the disposal they can get pretty foul smelling.
If you were going to ask about disposing of cat feces and urine, I would think your first thought would be to question whether that could go where human waste goes (toilet). If you are considering this, I would still say not with the litter attached to the cat waste because of the chance it would clog up your plumbing.


----------



## Too Relaxed (Aug 7, 2010)

I already researched for the toilet, I just needed to know about the disposal, which I know now that it is a bad idea.


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> I would think your first thought would be to question whether that could go where human waste goes (toilet). .


What goes down the garbage disposal and what goes down the toilet goes the same place.

Litter is clay. Clay is dirt. Dirt is powdered ROCK. I don't think you want to try grinding up rocks in a garbage disposal. :?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you tried a dissolvable litter? That can be put down the toilet in small amounts. I use feline pine litter for my kittens, and I put their waste directly in the toilet when cleaning out their boxes. No matter what litter you use; I would not put waste down the kitchen sink- your sink would never be the same


----------



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

icatguy said:


> What goes down the garbage disposal and what goes down the toilet goes the same place.


I was referring to the smell that would occur when the disposal blades started chopping up the cat's feces. Then the sticky litter coated feces would still stick onto the disposal blades (and probably on the rubber seal in the drain opening). Not the kind of smell I want when I walk into my kitchen.


----------

